# Xena x Xavier babies once again!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xena X Xavier litter of five was born 11/7/11. More pics on my fakebook page
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=3

Emma X Gambit litter of 3 was born 11/7/11 a few pics here
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=3


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Xena x Xavier once again*

just saw these on facebook, sooo cute!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPP baby hedgies!!!

Sigh, hopefully one day I'll be able to experience a baby hedgie... who am I kidding... I want a human baby too! 

Anyhoo, such sweetness!!! You are so lucky to get to spend time with such awesome little souls.  I don't know how you can let any one of them go.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

SQUEAL!!! How adorable. And what a gorgeous, dutiful mom!


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahhhh the cuteness  <3 They are so funny lookin!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww, so cute!! Such teeny little things. Congrats to you and your hedgie-moms! Can't wait to see more pictures as they get older.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gahh they are so small! They almost look like sea creatures when they are a couple days old. 

Looks like mama did a good job


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I love the smile your momma has! She looks so proud of her batch of muffins!! :lol:


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Aww! she's all smiley and looks proud/pleased! So cute!
Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious!! Xena's expression in the first picture is awesome. The babies are so adorable. I always love seeing your pictures.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such adorable babies and moms.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw the pictures on Facebook. I think it is worth repeating that MaMa and babies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

How dare you!! How could you post pictures of such sweet cuteness that I cannot have xD It is unfair!! :lol:

The momma looks so happy! What a cute litter!! You're, um, gonna keep us all 'posted' on their growth, right? As in, post pictures  Hahaha

Thanks for sharing! And congrats on another beautiful bunch of babies


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I love how she's smiling! She's such a proud momma!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I love how she's smiling! She's such a proud momma!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! They are so precious!! Xena is such a great mommy and Xavier is a great match with her. Thank you so much Larry for sharing these!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty babies! how sweet the mom looks! More pictures :twisted: !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

New baby pics on my site  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/x ... itter.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/e ... itter.html


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My brain has officially been flooded with cuteness!

I absolutely LOVE the last picture of Pluto! She's like, "NoOOoOo, don't take any more pictures!!", what with her little paws in front of her face like that :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Larry your babies are always sooooo adorable! I love the babies!!! The pics are seriously overloading my brain with cuteness!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

My brain just exploded from an overload of cute! Thank you Larry, this was a brilliant way to start the day.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Amazing little quilly balls of happiness! They are all so adorable! I'm always SO very jealous of you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

5 new pics of each baby  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/e ... itter.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/x ... itter.html


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a cuteness overload. I had never noticed before, but you can tell from all of those pictures when they have reached that 4 week old mark - they're all suddenly fuzzy!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I love how clear and sharp all the photos are!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

moxieberry said:


> I love how clear and sharp all the photos are!


 Thank you that's my Nikon D3100  would be even better if I would take they time to read the book so I know how to use it! :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all SO CUTE! As always.  Those are some very lucky new hedgie owners!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The babies are 5wks old today so I took 5 pics of each one  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/x ... itter.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/e ... itter.html


----------

